# On my last nerve.



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. I love my wife. I adore her. She's the absolute apple of my eye. Having said that, she's dancing on my last nerve today. All week long, she went to work and then quietly relaxed until bed, playing Farmtown, while I scuttled around making sure necessary life functions till continued. I've told her all week that I had two term papers due Sunday (tomorrow) for my Masters program and that I'd have to hustle this weekend to finish them up. 
I haven't had a day off in probably three weeks and haven't gotten more than 4 hours of sleep a day in months. As soon as I wake up and head to the computer to work on my papers, she begins tossing honeydo missions at me. Swear to God, at least 20 different projects thrown at me in less than 5 minutes. She also wants me to take her on a motorcycle ride (and it's a beautiful day for one). None of these projects need to be done today or really ever. It's like her mind races through a million things at once and I'm in "get papers done" mode. If I complain to her, she'll brood over it and then I'll have that drama to contend with. So, I'm dumping on yall. 
Don't really need any advise. It is what it is and I'm tough enough to deal with it, but there's a reason men die sooner than women. They kill us. She can think of a million things for me to do but cooking a meal or having sex doesn't cross her mind. It's like the greatest fear of her life is that I might relax for a few minutes. I can handle quite a bit. I worked every day without a break in Iraq for over a year with only about 4 hrs sleep a day. I can do it, but it aint fun and there's no way it's healthy. 
*****ing isn't getting my papers done, so I'll quit. Maybe there's a reward in heaven but down here sucks pretty hard. If any guys here are considering marrying someone with bipolar, come to Chattanooga and let me slap some sense into you.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Soon as I get an off-day, I'm planning on taking a Jim Beam seminar, maybe one from Mr. Daniels, too.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, I hear you, but I sure don't get it. You have been on this forum quite a lot all week long, yet you are complaining about your wife nagging about things to get done?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL, unbelievable! Okay, no advice--just a pat on the back. I can relate to the problem though. I spent 20 years living on 5 hours of sleep each night. While I was doing EVERYTHING, my hubby enjoyed himself. It was the same every night--computer, video games, and TV. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Susan,

She's not nagging at all. She generally doesn't have to ask anything twice. It's that she's like a machinegun of ideas and she shifts gears 20 times in a minute. Before I'm wrapping my head around the first request, I've been given 7-8 more. I feel like one of those short order cooks at the Waffle House. 
I have posted quite a bit but it's not like I sit on the computer for hours. I pop on, drop my little bombs, and then split. That's usually at night when I'm at work and doing honeydo projects aren't an option. She doesn't have to nag, though. If it's in my power to do what she wants, I get to it. 
I really needed to focus on school today but my butt couldn't hit the chair without her calling me from the next room. How am I supposed to compose little pearls of wisdom for my professor under such conditions?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am here with you. No advice, just a big smile for you to encourage you. Feel your pain. I do feel men have to shoulder a lot more responsibilities than women. I don't know why some women are so demanding and they expect their men to do everything. They have to shoulder half of the responsibilities too. They can't tire their husbands out. If their husbands go to heaven sooner than they wanted, their loss. 
There are many reasons I am trying hard to make my husband's life easy. I want him to be happy and stay healthy. I want him to be there when I am old. I want him to live longer than I can. 
I just can't stand the pain if I have to be alone without him.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I like men, but I don't want to be a man. Men have to put up a lot.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Know three bi-polar women!!

1. Is so severe she is on partial disability at 38 and just sits around almost. I don't see how here longterm boyfriend stays around.......he does say she is really freaky and always txts him "I so wish you were home I'm so horny" etc etc 

2. Is on Lithium and something else she'll lock herself in the bedroom freaking out sometimes. She's a actress too???? 

3. Is Super super high or Super super low very typical BP. When it's good it's great and then at a drop of a hat it's "Well, marrying you was the stupidest thing I ever did" then hours late is the apology. I have no idea how he takes the verbal abuse she spews when she is mad. No job on this one either!!


I wish you the best of luck! All I can say is:

GROWING RESENTMENT + TIME = BAD RELATIONSHIP, AFFAIRS, DIVORCE!!

GONNA HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT SOMETIME!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

We are actually quite blessed. I know some folks can't even hold a job with Bipolar but she not only maintains employment, but excels at her teaching job. I believe she's more empathetic and finds ways to reach many kids others can't precisely because she has dealt with these challenges all her life. I'm incredibly proud of her. Watching her teach these 5th graders is like watching a gifted musician. If I were a kid, I would want her for a teacher. 
I'm not going anywhere and I'm not the slightest bit interested in having an affair. I'm 49 and I have had considerably more than my fair ration of female encounters. My wife can be difficult but I haven't met one that couldn't be. The only way she could be married is to be linked to someone with nearly unlimited patience and endurance. I've been rocketed, mortared, shot at, beat on, etc, etc, etc. I'm still here and functioning. Honestly, what's a woman going to do to me? If she killed me, it would only piss me off a little. Things will work out. They always do. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Unbelievable I have a quote for you:

Ah, women. They make the highs higher and the lows more frequent. -Fredrick Nietzsche
:lol:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about this. Feel my world is so tiny. Your wife is very blessed. Some men are extremely tolerant and understanding of their wives. 
Sometimes we just become frustrated, and we have to let it out. 
But you do have to look after yourself very well though. You love her so much, you have to be there for her and help her. 
I always tell my husband to drive carefully and look after himself well. I tell him that he is not only his, he is mine also. He has to be safe, healthy and happy for me.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I have students from ten years old to 17 years old. Elementary school students are not that easy to manage in class. They can really make their teacher become mad. At the beginning of my teaching years, I really thank my husband for being patient with me. I came home with a lot of complaining and frustration. My husband is also a teacher, so he understands my frustration. I am a highly responsible teacher. I put a lot of pressure on myself. Now I have been at the same school for 7 years, learned a lot, still get frustrated, believe, me, those little children are not easy to sit still in class and pay attention. But they have to pay attention so they can learn. I have to exhaust my energy to make them pay attention. Your wife is a teacher, I can understand her stress.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I have loads of respect for teachers. I've substituted a few times in elementary school and chasing criminals is not nearly as stressful. I can beat, taze, spray, or shoot a felon. I'd rather patrol through Baghdad than spend the day with twenty-five six year olds.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> I have loads of respect for teachers. I've substituted a few times in elementary school and chasing criminals is not nearly as stressful. I can beat, taze, spray, or shoot a felon. I'd rather patrol through Baghdad than spend the day with twenty-five six year olds.


You make me laugh!!! 
But I like teaching and I like children. 
Seeing their happy faces everyday makes me feel happy. 
The world of children is simple, that's why they are happy and they can have fun all the time. The world of adults is too complicated, that's why adults are not happy. 
Dealing with children is much easier than dealing with adults. For children, you can scold them, and they are still your friends a day later. But for adults, don't try, can't even hint. 
My personality is cut for children. I don't think I can survive in an adult world. Maybe better now since I am a much more careful person. 

I respect police officers too. I respect all the men who try to be good husbands and all the women who try to be good wives. This world needs more happy families!!!


----------

